# 64 GTO Front Fender emblem location



## pbearly (Apr 18, 2013)

I bought an unfinished 64 GTO project and the front fenders have been replaced but the holes for the GTO 6.5 emblems are not drilled. Does anyone have the dimension or a template showing the location of the holes?

Thank you


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

They mount on the chrome piece at he bottom of the front fenders behind the wheels on my '67, not sure about the '64. Good luck


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

If you think this sheet template make from folder paper will help PM me.. Les


----------



## pbearly (Apr 18, 2013)

PM Sent... Thank you



FNG69 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

